

Bitcoin exchange halts trades of digital currency after drop in value - xd
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2013/apr/11/bitcoin-exchange-halts-trade-value

======
unclebucknasty
Seems like a ton of new accounts would represent increased demand, sending the
price up, not down.

What am I missing?

